# Mini-project: Rebuilt my toilet. First time doing it.



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

*Tank*

Without seeing you issue first hand, I can only venture a guess based on what you say. I don't think it's the parts, as you replaced most of them, but probably the tank. Some toilets have small flaws in the material that creates either a bump or a small dip. If the flaw is where the drain is, the flapper will never completely close. As to the leak by the bolts holding the tank and base together, it's either the washer inside, the samr flaw and previously suggested, or the bolt was screwed too tight and there is a small crack. Sinplest ssolution would be to replace the entire unit. It would be under warantee ... and would work. Frustrating, but you just may end up re-doing everything again and again unless you can find the source of the problem. Good luck


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Mark Harvey said:


> Without seeing you issue first hand, I can only venture a guess based on what you say. I don't think it's the parts, as you replaced most of them, but probably the tank. Some toilets have small flaws in the material that creates either a bump or a small dip. If the flaw is where the drain is, the flapper will never completely close. As to the leak by the bolts holding the tank and base together, it's either the washer inside, the samr flaw and previously suggested, or the bolt was screwed too tight and there is a small crack. Sinplest ssolution would be to replace the entire unit. It would be under warantee ... and would work. Frustrating, but you just may end up re-doing everything again and again unless you can find the source of the problem. Good luck


Thanks. After the new flapper wouldn't seal, I was tempted to replace the entire toilet. I have plans to replace both with more efficient models, but not at this time as I have other things lined up.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

Toilets are very frustrating things to replace, between floor/waste pipe to toilet differentials and wax rings, and porcelain tanks heating up an cooling down while you try to tighten them down.... it's just a drip, crack, puddle on your floor waiting to happen. Keep trying... Good luck!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

jakeubu said:


> Toilets are very frustrating things to replace, between floor/waste pipe to toilet differentials and wax rings, and porcelain tanks heating up an cooling down while you try to tighten them down.... it's just a drip, crack, puddle on your floor waiting to happen. Keep trying... Good luck!


Thanks. The Vaseline trick seems to have worked so far. It's still not leaking passed the flapper.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Funny that fixing a toilet can make us feel so proud. DIY does that to us. Great job.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> I turned the water back on and gave it a test. I could clearly see water leaking passed the new flapper. I flushed 6 times, and every time this new flapper would sit down differently. I tried the chain in different positions, and still couldn't get it to seat down the same way every time. I currently have the chain directly above it, so that it lifts straight up on the flapper valve. I also timed it, and now the toilet refilled every 11 minutes! All that work, and all I gained was 1 minute?



This thread is a little over a year old, but this problem came back. If I listen closely, I can hear what sounds like drips of water leaking passed the flapper valve. If I reach in and lightly press down on the flapper valve, the drips completely stop. Until I flush the toilet again.

The vaseline trick is only a temporary fix.

I'm currently using all of the parts above with the exception of a red Korky flapper valve that I got at the local Do It Best. 

Do you think that the problem is the flapper not seating? The douglas valve I used? Or something else? I have no external leaks anywhere on the toilet.


----------

